
Show HN: Collections Deep Equal - leafac
https://www.npmjs.com/package/collections-deep-equal
======
leafac
A JavaScript & TypeScript package with collections like JavaScript’s native
Maps and Sets, but using value equality (deep-equal) instead of reference
equality.

